
China’s startup working hours prompt online debate - erikbe
https://technode.com/2019/01/29/youzan-working-hours/
======
rajeshmr
"When asked how employees are supposed to balance family and work under such a
tight schedule, a company executive said they could refer to Huawei, which
reportedly told its employees that divorce might be an optional solution."

Way to go.

